
Artist's Shit - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artist%27s_shit
======
LeonM
> In August 2016, at an art auction in Milan, one of the tins sold for a new
> world record of €275,000, including auction fees

I am both amazed and disgusted.

